# Lost scales on head



## goomba (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone seen this before? Just popped up a few days ago. The skin looked like it was about to shed then looked like this. He does sometimes jump up at his lights but I don't think it's a burn...I have no problem taking him to a vet, just wanted to see if anyone knows what it is.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks like a scar.


----------



## goomba (Sep 25, 2017)

That was my thought too, but there was never a wound? [emoji17] The scales looked dry like they were about to shed then it looked like this.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 25, 2017)

goomba said:


> That was my thought too, but there was never a wound? [emoji17] The scales looked dry like they were about to shed then it looked like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Maybe the old scales did not shed from a scratch the last time?


----------

